Ask HN: What CS and Math books did you read in 2017? - megacolorboy
======
eindiran
I decided to read a bit about category theory last year. I quite enjoyed
"Category Theory for Programmers" as a practical introduction. You can read it
online here: [https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-
for-p...](https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-for-
programmers-the-preface/)

I also read "Basic Category Theory for Computer Scientists", which was a bit
less practical but very good. [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/basic-category-
theory-compute...](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/basic-category-theory-
computer-scientists)

------
liamhawkins
Currently finishing up Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs as
per
[https://teachyourselfcs.com/#programming](https://teachyourselfcs.com/#programming)

Actually really enjoying it as a first introduction.

